
Great place for a startup: rents up 10.3 percent in San Francisco - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/377261/great-place-for-a-startup-rents-up-103-percent-in-san-francisco
======
smalter
i spent $1,300/mo for a 350 square foot studio in a rich person's garage in
potrero hill, summer 2007.

that's a lot of money to spend on rent for a startup. as a human being, you
get a big bang for your buck, namely the whole city of san francisco. but i'm
not sure startup-related amenities are incorporated into the high price of
rent as good life-related amenities are.

------
mikeryan
This is expected with the housing market downturn. Less Buyers == More Renters
== More demand for rentals = higher prices.

I'm not sure if there's a direct corollary between housing rentals and
commercial rentals either.

Plus if you're a startup move to Brisbane/Daly City/Anywhere on the peninsula
- somewhere not the city. Its almost foolish to be in the city proper.

------
pchristensen
Misleading. If higher rents discourage marginal or less determined teams, then
it could increase overall success rates or leave more room for the biggest
winners. Low rent hasn't helped Alabama or North Dakota much. It's just one
factor in a complex equation that can only be answered in hindsight.

~~~
pchristensen
Can anyone explain what was wrong with this? If someone is determined enough
to move to SV for the startup ecosystem, is an extra $200/month really going
to stop them?

